# lipoma experiences?



## BBW Betty (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi everyone. Just wondering if anyone has had experiences with large lipomas (fatty cysts) and what was done. I had one 5 years ago on my hip, and my doctor then had the "It has to come out!" reaction. Easy, out-patient surgery, the cyst weighed 2 pounds.

I have since moved to another town, and have a new doctor. Last year, after loosing about 60 pounds, I discovered two new lipomas, on my other thigh and knee. My new doctor says they will go down if I continue to lose weight. They are not painful, but look like extra "saddle bags" and interfere with how my pants fit, as well as causing difficulties with shaving my legs and slight problems with flexibility.

Lipomas are almost never cancerous, so I don't believe that is a concern here. Just wondering if anyone else has had these and how you dealt with it.

Thanks,
Betty


----------

